# Using sheep as lawn mowers



## rodeogirl (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm a long way off from getting sheep or any livestock. But I'm doing my  research beforehand. I have been tossing around the idea of using sheep as lawn mowers to cut costs when I eventually get my own property.

 I have an idea of the breed's I want, but I thought I'd ask to see what your opinions would be.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2016)

We moved almost 2 years ago to 8 acres. The soil is real sandy, no lawn at all. We turn the sheep out and they keep the weeds down. We borrowed a mower last week and mowed what they didn't eat. But they will eat everything. Flowers, tree bark and branches. Fence off what you don't want them to eat.


----------



## micah wotring (Nov 18, 2016)

As of now I doubt my mom would let sheep in her yard but I'll be following this thread cuz it seams like a real good idea.


----------



## TAH (Nov 19, 2016)

They would work good. A lot of the time people have nice plants in there front yard so you will want to make sure they stay where you want them. The road will also have to be completely blocked. We let our sheep and goats in the front yard and they ate most everything they tried to get the plum tree but our dog would stop that. We didn't have our road blocked but we didn't let them out unless we were out watching. We had 3 cattle panels and looped them in a circle and that worked great.


----------



## rodeogirl (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm planning on having my entire yard fenced off. considering I'm the type of person to let my horses or other livestock in my yard.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2016)

Everybody needs a yard horse. LOL


----------



## rodeogirl (Nov 19, 2016)

I am also wondering if a certain breed would be better.  I'm looking at getting Icelandic, Shetland,  and Jacob.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2016)

rodeogirl said:


> I am also wondering if a certain breed would be better.  I'm looking at getting Icelandic, Shetland,  and Jacob.


That would depend on what you want them for. We raise Dorper/Katahdin cross sheep because their meat is awesome. Do you want meat, fiber, of those super cool looking horns that the Jacobs have?


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 19, 2016)

Icelandics will eat grass, but they prefer weeds, shrubs, vines and trees.

Sheep will eat anything and everything around the house, so you won't want anything that might be toxic, like yew, rhododendron or azalea, among others.  Roses are safe for the sheep, but sheep will see them as a tasty snack and you won't have roses for long.  Ditto for most anything growing by the house.


----------



## rodeogirl (Nov 19, 2016)

Baymule said:


> That would depend on what you want them for. We raise Dorper/Katahdin cross sheep because their meat is awesome. Do you want meat, fiber, of those super cool looking horns that the Jacobs have?


I'm going for meat, fiber and the hides and horns of the sheep that are going to freezer camp. I don't want to waste anything. 



norseofcourse said:


> Icelandics will eat grass, but they prefer weeds, shrubs, vines and trees.
> 
> Sheep will eat anything and everything around the house, so you won't want anything that might be toxic, like yew, rhododendron or azalea, among others.  Roses are safe for the sheep, but sheep will see them as a tasty snack and you won't have roses for long.  Ditto for most anything growing by the house.


Because I'm planning on letting other livestock into the yard as well I will make sure that there are no toxic plants in reach.


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 20, 2016)

A lawn that has a wall for edges would be nicely eaten by sheep....but if there's anything around the border, they'll eat it. I let my sheep into what I laughingly call our orchard (a few fruit trees in a lawn). They did a great job on the grass, but bit the bark of a plum and an apple so badly that the trees died. 

My sheep got into my excuse for a flower garden.....they ate the rose bushes off and trampled just about everything else.

My sheep jumped the fence to my vegetable garden.....ate the strawberry plants, beans,peas, pumpkins, cabbages, cauliflowers and fruit bushes. Oh well, they don't like courgettes or potato tops.

Somebody should now be telling me I need to learn to shut gates and have decent fences.....I know, I know......pity I didn't think about that earlier.

So, sheep as lawnmowers?....I'd go for the lawnmower.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 20, 2016)

Sheepshape said:


> A lawn that has a wall for edges would be nicely eaten by sheep....but if there's anything around the border, they'll eat it. I let my sheep into what I laughingly call our orchard (a few fruit trees in a lawn). They did a great job on the grass, but bit the bark of a plum and an apple so badly that the trees died.
> 
> My sheep got into my excuse for a flower garden.....they ate the rose bushes off and trampled just about everything else.
> 
> ...


Now that the sheep have done  wonderful job of the greenery on top of the soil, next turn a bunch of pigs loose there and they will  root up and eat  any weed roots and lawn grubs out there.  The area will  now be well fertilized and ready for you to level the area and plant a lush new lawn.  Win win !


----------



## purplequeenvt (Nov 20, 2016)

rodeogirl said:


> I am also wondering if a certain breed would be better.  I'm looking at getting Icelandic, Shetland,  and Jacob.



If those are the breeds you are interested in, my vote is for the Shetland! Fun little sheep that come in lots of colors and patterns. If you take the time with them, they can become pocket sheep and enjoy attention. I've got a variety in my flock. Some are standoffish, but once caught are friendly and others that follow you around and crawl in your lap. Mine are easy to handle because I halter train them AND they are trained to follow a bucket of grain.


----------



## secuono (Nov 20, 2016)

Bossroo said:


> Now that the sheep have done  wonderful job of the greenery on top of the soil, next turn a bunch of pigs loose there and they will  root up and eat  any weed roots and lawn grubs out there.  The area will  now be well fertilized and ready for you to level the area and plant a lush new lawn.  Win win !



This might work for you, too!
But get a real(anything but mini) pig or two to turn the dirt and then butcher them for bacon!
My pigs are mixed with mini pigs and they suuuuck at turning dry dirt. If it rains, awesome holes! But otherwise, they just mow down the grass. =/

Strongly fence off what you do not want eaten and the road.
My sheep ate half my corn this year. Fence was good, but I put rams in there and I forgot how they use their weight to shove things over...lol


----------

